# Catterick Garrison Martial Arts.



## Tez3 (Sep 14, 2012)

Recently we had the British Forces Broadcasting people in filming in the club for their television programmes. Here's our guys and club.


----------



## K-man (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks good.  :s82:


----------



## seasoned (Sep 14, 2012)

Healthy looking group. It looks like they get into some hard core training, with a great looking gym.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 14, 2012)

The gym is still a work in progress, the Scots Guards have been very generous to us when we were made homeless a couple of years ago, the building we had was demolished, it was falling down and had asbestos issues ( 1960's building, we have other buildings on the Garrison that were built in the 1900s and are fine!) they let us use their gym then John the Sgt Maj. you saw got us a building of our own. Some of the lads in the film are teenage civvies who do well in the club, they get brought along by parents usually by the ear as they are staring to worry parents but they settle well.
The Scots Guards however left for Afghan this week, fingers crossed and prayers said they come back in one piece.


----------



## UKS (Sep 18, 2012)

looks like a nice place to train for MMA


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sweating just from watching that!


----------

